
Show HN: Angular for Dads - trumbitta2
https://medium.com/angular-for-dads
======
trumbitta2
A Medium publication I started for dads like me (or people who just don't have
time) to learn Angular in the quickest (and superficial, but that's beside the
point) possible way.

Some more words for the same concept: [https://medium.com/angular-for-
dads/you-dont-need-more-time-...](https://medium.com/angular-for-dads/you-
dont-need-more-time-1ca8fdcf96ad)

